# rabbit hunting anyone?



## ckliff (May 1, 2009)




----------



## LD1 (May 1, 2009)

That looks like it kicks a little harder than a .22


----------



## Kunes (May 1, 2009)

ckliff said:


>



pff my Bb gun has 10x more kick than that.


----------



## LD1 (May 1, 2009)

I wonder if it's louder than an old mac 10-10 with no muffler??


----------



## slinger (May 1, 2009)

You need a turret and a recipe for rabbit smoothies


----------

